# Book: How the ThinkPad Changed the World - and Is Shaping the Future.



## Birdy (Sep 28, 2019)

Just bumped into this: a book written by Arimasa Naitoh, the father of the ThinkPad - published June 2017.
Summary & reviews.


----------



## vermaden (Sep 28, 2019)

Pity that Lenovo killed ThinkPad after *20 series from 2011 (like T420/T520/W520/X220).

... and 5000 pieces of ThinkPad 25 is not enought - not to mention its FullHD screen is very dim (230 NITS max). Even my 8 years old T420s from 2011  has 270 NITS and 9 years old Dell E6510 from 2010 has even 330 NITS in FullHD screen ...

New Lenovo keyboard 'works' but its like doing things without one hand ...


----------



## yuripv (Sep 28, 2019)

What changed so significantly that you are saying Lenovo "killed" it? My P51 says "ThinkPad" and is pretty nice piece of hardware.


----------



## vermaden (Sep 30, 2019)

yuripv said:


> What changed so significantly that you are saying Lenovo "killed" it? My P51 says "ThinkPad" and is pretty nice piece of hardware.



They moved from that (best in class 7-row keyboard): <this is ThinkPad T420>





... to that (same island type shit like in every other laptop): <this is ThinkPad T430>




The mentioned ThinkPad 25 also got that 7-row keyboard in 2017: <this is ThinkPad 25th Anniversary Edition>





As of today all Lenovo laptops have this island type shit keyboard. Sometimes even worse (without dedicated INSERT key).

This means that Today's ThinkPads does not differ from any other laptop on the market - same shitty keyboard as everyone else.

Same shit happened with Dell Latitude series. Dell Latitude E6410 (14") and E6510 (15") are last Dell laptops with 7-row keyboard. Anythin newer is also same island shit.

Regards.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Sep 30, 2019)

I currently have a W520, T400, T61 and T43 but won't buy anything newer due to the keypad. My IBM T43 is fairly lowend and I rarely ever use it to preserve my Precious, but it is a pleasure to type on.


----------



## ralphbsz (Sep 30, 2019)

At least they still have a physical escape key. The one thing that REALLY bugs me about the MacBook Pro is that the escape key (on the touch bar) has no tactile feedback. That's just a disaster for my usage.


----------



## SKull (Oct 1, 2019)

ralphbsz said:


> At least they still have a physical escape key. The one thing that REALLY bugs me about the MacBook Pro is that the escape key (on the touch bar) has no tactile feedback. That's just a disaster for my usage.



Mac(book) keyboards are a disaster in general.

I like my T410, if only it wouldn't overheat everytime I try to compile software with it. Also I wouldn't say the thinkpad changed the world, its users did


----------



## kpedersen (Oct 1, 2019)

ralphbsz said:


> At least they still have a physical escape key. The one thing that REALLY bugs me about the MacBook Pro is that the escape key (on the touch bar) has no tactile feedback. That's just a disaster for my usage.



Ugh yes. My Thinkpad X1 Carbon (2nd or 3rd gen) had a stupid touch bar with the escape key on it. It made life with vi pretty terrible. Luckily they seem to have learned and removed the bar for future generations.

I just wonder how they decided to remove it. I am pretty sure 99% of their market these days would have no problem with a shite escape.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Oct 1, 2019)

SKull said:


> I like my T410, if only it wouldn't overheat everytime I try to compile software with it.



This is what I use to keep the temp down when I compile ports. I got mine a little cheaper on ebay but it's well worth the investment. I've had it 3-4 years and it still runs like new:









						OPOLAR Laptop Cooler with Temperature Display
					

New model: updated LED screen dynamically displays the air temperature from your laptop vent and the working modes, 13 speeds to manage the airflow and noise; quiet operation in auto mode and max. Noise is less than 70dBm. Designed for Notebook Computer with air vents on both sides or rear...




					www.opolar.com
				




It pulls air through the fan exhaust for more airflow. You can watch the digital temp readout to see it working.


----------



## SKull (Oct 1, 2019)

Trihexagonal said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Neat, it was even on sale!


----------



## rigoletto@ (Oct 1, 2019)

I would like to have a Razer just because their mechanical keyboard.


----------

